# r35 rear lights



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmm does anyone have all 4 lights on the back lit up on their car ,or just the middle ones for brakes ,Im sure I have seen vids with 35's at night with all four pan lights lit up as like the previous gtr's .Robbie you are the veteran of the 35 .any idea's anyone


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Isnt there a kit to convert from 2 to 4?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Isnt there a kit to convert from 2 to 4?


Yup there is a kit I'm sure. Let me dig it out. I will be back!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes there is a plug in kit for JDM cars to convert to 4 brake light like the US models

I wanted it but decided I wouldn't see it if I was driving 

no, it may be worth getting.

Not sure on Europe models would be 2 or 4 lights on brakes, it may be a way to show you have a JDM in the future???

R


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Not sure on Europe models would be 2 or 4 lights on brakes
> 
> R


Uh oh! That could be question number 452 for Fuggles's list!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a good pic of me braking in Jap Performance mag with the wife in the R33 GTR this month

I wanted 4 brake lights but now I'm not sure

R


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

One of the things about Skyline/gtr at night was when one went past you saw the 4 round lights ,on the 35 you only have the 2 outside ones on ,if there is something to convert to the 4 lights on all the time I think I will get it


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and only the inner ones brake....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.zeleperformance.com/parts/zele-tail-light-wiring-kit.htmlhttp://www.zeleperformance.com/parts/zele-tail-light-wiring-kit.html

so are yoou going to get one stealth?

R


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

How much is that in the Queen's money?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> http://www.zeleperformance.com/parts/zele-tail-light-wiring-kit.htmlhttp://www.zeleperformance.com/parts/zele-tail-light-wiring-kit.html
> 
> so are yoou going to get one stealth?
> 
> R



Well it looks so much better ,I dunno why Nissan made it differant on this car .Will see what Ben Linney can sort out I'm sure anything for the GTR he can get ,but yeah will sort something at the right price I think .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

£155 from neweraparts?

Deffo having some of that if the UK spec doesnt have the 4 lights!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting that up Rob ,what you reckon ,you going for the 4 pan look too? ,we may get a deal if a few of us want it .


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Not too bad a price , is it easy to fit and is it in stock ?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK if you say so...

how much for 2...its my birthday soon


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice am up for one


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Good ,thats 3 of us so far :thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Me too. If somebody willing to send them to The Netherlands. Can't believe I couldn't find it myself, thanks Rob


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I want one too, not having a GTR with out the 4 rear lights on, one of the things i loved too!! Subject to UK specs of course, but i'm in :clap:


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

i´m also in - but delivery to germany please ;-)


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Its certainly something I'm up for if the Euro-Spec doesn't do it already..... Hopefully we'll know very soon now......


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Its certainly something I'm up for if the Euro-Spec doesn't do it already..... Hopefully we'll know very soon now......


Ditto. I feel a group buy coming on


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

nice find,im defo up for a kit if theres a group buy!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> £155 from neweraparts?
> 
> Deffo having some of that if the UK spec doesnt have the 4 lights!


sorry which part is that?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

matty32 said:


> sorry which part is that?


Er, the subject of this thread.....

Rear Light 4 lamp conversion kit....

On your website.....

Zele International GT-R R35 - 4 Tail Lamp Kit

£155 or so....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh right sorry i was confused

sure who wants one then?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

matty32 said:


> oh right sorry i was confused
> 
> sure who wants one then?


LOL!

I think you're gonna have quite a few just as soon as we know whether the UK spec has 2 or 4 lights used.

If its 2, I'm certainly biting your hand off!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

please be 2, please be 2 lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

matty32 said:


> please be 2, please be 2 lol


:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol we have these in stock so once its known if you want me to do a group by price then thats cool


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm 99% certain they are going to be 2 x rear, 2 x brake (and 2 x reversing).......


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

WoREoD said:


> I'm 99% certain they are going to be 2 x rear, 2 x brake (and 2 x reversing).......


i would have thought so myself , 

still if people want to wait thats cool.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i want 4 tail lights but also want all four to go brighter when braking. i heard the zele only lights up 2 for braking???


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Definitely add me to the list if UK only has 2 lights

N


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys i can only start doing lists once someone confirms, 

any likely time lines?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

UK Dealer demonstrators are expected end of March but we may hear spec. before then.....


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> UK Dealer demonstrators are expected end of March but we may hear spec. before then.....


What are the chances of Nissan defining what rear light does what in the specs......


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm afraid I'm in the category of "wait and see". Or "I'll believe it when I see it"......


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but in the mean time I could test one out perhaps

R


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

matty32 said:


> guys i can only start doing lists once someone confirms,
> 
> any likely time lines?


Well put me down for one.
1.Stealth


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

can you please confirm that it lights up all four for braking aswell


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie
4.ElvisDrivesAGTR


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

marcyt21 said:


> can you please confirm that it lights up all four for braking aswell


Click the link I posted earlier......all will be revealed......


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

so it only lights up 2 on braking. is there not a kit out there which lights all 4 under braking?


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

*Tail Lights*

I have the Zele kit. Works fine, much better than JDM two light setup, but only two lights bright when braking. If any of you figure out how to get all 4 lights bright on braking, keep us posted! Only way I know is to get a US tail light kit $1,300.

Also be aware that car will fail Japanese Shaken (same as MOT?) test if all four lights come on. Which is why both Zele and Phoenix Power kits have a switch that sends it back to the stock setup. I also read somewhere it will be the same for the Euro spec, only two lights for regulatory reasons. If Nissan has a choice all 4 would be on, as in the US spec.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/99903-4-tail-lights-night.html


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie
4.ElvisDrivesAGTR
5.TheDefiantOne


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie
4.ElvisDrivesAGTR
5.TheDefiantOne
6. maxxwaxx


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well I dont mind just 2 lights for braking as long as all 4 are on normal.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

oh what the heck, put me down too

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie
4.ElvisDrivesAGTR
5.TheDefiantOne
6. maxxwaxx
7. marcyt21


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie
4.ElvisDrivesAGTR
5.TheDefiantOne
6. maxxwaxx
7. marcyt21
8.wheely


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

is this for delivery now or in a few months time when the UK cars turn up?

R


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Me too:

1.Stealth
2.Hope4Sun
3.Charles Charlie
4.ElvisDrivesAGTR
5.TheDefiantOne
6. maxxwaxx
7. marcyt21
8.wheely 
9. WoREoD


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> is this for delivery now or in a few months time when the UK cars turn up?
> 
> R


if we can have them at group buy price now ,i will take mine now if not i will wait


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys im just working on this £162 delivered via EMS (freight is £25 of that)

there will be a post in trade shortly, 

items can be shipped out asap.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110581-zele-r35gtr-4-tail-light-kit.html#post1037282

please add your name there and pm me with your details

thanks


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

PM'ed

Will it be as fast as the HKS mats got here?

R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wont take long Robbie as you know 

just like your car ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

in case people like to buy from official Zele dealers Middlehurst & GTC 


NISSAN GT-R Tuning: Zele Performance Global Website - Dealers


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its a bit late now Ben... complete impulse buy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys thank you so far

there is also a thread in trade regarding R35GTR Parts, 

click my signature link !


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Here it brakes with all four lights:
Viddler.com - South Side Performance R35 GT-R Makes 645hp Dyno Run - Uploaded by GTRBlog
Do you know where to get this?


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Sayen said:


> Here it brakes with all four lights:


Is this an MOT failure in the UK?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

SmeeAgain said:


> Is this an MOT failure in the UK?


Not sure about the regs but did do a scan at dusk on the way home...... Did see quite a few new-ish cars with four rear lights but trying to get them to brake was difficult while following them!!

And I wonder what constitutes a light now - probably used to be counted by bulb but with LEDs that's probably all changed as well..... 

The most likely prospect was a Lexus RX-summat but he came out into traffic behind me and despit me doing a 360 at the next roundabout I couldn't find him again!


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Not sure about the regs but did do a scan at dusk on the way home...... Did see quite a few new-ish cars with four rear lights but trying to get them to brake was difficult while following them!!
> 
> And I wonder what constitutes a light now - probably used to be counted by bulb but with LEDs that's probably all changed as well.....
> 
> The most likely prospect was a Lexus RX-summat but he came out into traffic behind me and despit me doing a 360 at the next roundabout I couldn't find him again!


Over and above the call of duty, 10 out of 10 for effort.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Spotting while out today.... still looking for 4 rear lights and four brake lights (plus the one high-level)......

90% certain - Audi Q7 (anyone got one to verify?)

50/50 - Audi A6 (only saw it in my rear view mirror...)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys , just an update, all shipped


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Spotting while out today.... still looking for 4 rear lights and four brake lights (plus the one high-level)......
> 
> 90% certain - Audi Q7 (anyone got one to verify?)
> 
> 50/50 - Audi A6 (only saw it in my rear view mirror...)


the other day i saw a lexus 4x4 with 4 lights on at the back, didnt see it brake though


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've seen another Q7 - I'm now 99% certain it has 4 brake lights (plus high level)


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just fitted my rear light cluster so all 4 pans are on ,dead simple the info is in Japanese,but it is easy,there are Ikea type photo's. Just 4 clip on sections and tape the little box up underneath(there is pleanty of room ).Also it has a neat little switch to swap it back to 2 lights if needed .20 min job .If anyone is wondering just the inside lights work as brakes ,looks tons better .Thanks for swift postage Matty :thumbsup:


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

That was a fast delivery.
Mine has arrived today too :thumbsup:
Now it has to wait over 8 months to the first use :bawling:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mine too

saturday job

R


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Any news of a 4 + 4 conversion kit?


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

Got my kit today as well. Car arrives in 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys no worries sorry normally you would have had them within 2 days but Zele have issues supplying this kit at the moment (demand is high!)

hence the delay

stealth, - they look great 

as i said in my earlier post we are doing loads of R35GTR parts so feel free to ask for anything that is available.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Any news of a 4 + 4 conversion kit?


Think the Hyundai Coupe has 5 braking lights at the back, two on each side and the high mounted one. Followed one tonight and they all light on braking, I'd like that on my GT-R, any chances Ben?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

shipped out a few more sets

any more for any more?


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

matty32 said:


> shipped out a few more sets
> 
> any more for any more?


i´d like to have a set. how much are they? still 155? do i have to pay in advance? feel free to pm me for further details!


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

stealth said:


> Just fitted my rear light cluster so all 4 pans are on ,dead simple the info is in Japanese,but it is easy,there are Ikea type photo's. Just 4 clip on sections and tape the little box up underneath(there is pleanty of room ).Also it has a neat little switch to swap it back to 2 lights if needed .20 min job .If anyone is wondering just the inside lights work as brakes ,looks tons better .Thanks for swift postage Matty :thumbsup:


They look so much better, if i bought a set of these all i would need then would be the car....:shy::shy:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

more kits are in stock along with LOADS of other bits


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry, going back to the amount of lights lit up under breaking, i saw a brand new one of those Vauxhall/Holden VXR8's, it was in front of me and coming to traffic lights, 4 rings of LED's lit up for breaking.

These kits look brilliant though 

James


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope you meant "braking" - still it is a Vauxhall so maybe not.......

Meanwhile, any of our wizard suppliers out there looking at a 4 + 4 conversion......


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

looks nice on my UK car

UK spec Zele light kit


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> looks nice on my UK car
> 
> UK spec Zele light kit


Looks good! How much does it cost Ben? Also, do all four lights work as brake lights as well??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I would like that clarified: on the UK cars, the middle ones are just for braking, so with the kit do they glow less brightly for lighting only and more brightly for braking?

Could be my first mod for the R35... slippery slope this way -->>>


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

under braking the zele light kit makes no difference from standard ie only two lights are lit


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ifty said:


> under braking the zele light kit makes no difference from standard ie only two lights are lit


Do you mean the outer lights switch off under braking? Surely not!
Can Mat chime in please!

Ah sorted, cheers turbobungle! The pic shows just the inner two glowing brighter under braking. The outer two stay lit but at the same brightness.
How involved is the fitment?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

ifty said:


> under braking the zele light kit makes no difference from standard ie only two lights are lit


meaning under braking only the inner lights light up brighter the outer stay the same ,i'm not the best at explaining things but i hope this makes sense


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

David

You can see the effect of the kit, with brakes on and off, if you follow this link.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys

Sorry just seen these replies

Post to the website shows the difference

We still have a couple of kits in stock

pm me if you want one


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Just out of interest............????*



stealth said:


> Just fitted my rear light cluster so all 4 pans are on ,dead simple the info is in Japanese,but it is easy,there are Ikea type photo's. Just 4 clip on sections and tape the little box up underneath(there is pleanty of room ).Also it has a neat little switch to swap it back to 2 lights if needed .20 min job .If anyone is wondering just the inside lights work as brakes ,looks tons better .Thanks for swift postage Matty :thumbsup:



Why isn't the Spoiler Lamp cluster working in the photo?:chairshot


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tetsuya said:


> Why isn't the Spoiler Lamp cluster working in the photo?:chairshot


It would if he pressed the brake pedal! That is a normal "off the brakes" view.

D


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys just an update

miguel is on holiday currently (Out of japan)

so for the 11 additional people who ordered in the last week, (and paid) these will go out on the 12th of May.

they are all boxed & ready to go at Newera Japan


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I fancy one of these kits


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Drop me a pm then


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Drop me a pm then


Thanks for sorting this Matt; my kit was delivered earlier in the week.

Top man 

Ed


----------

